# Folder Lock , Very Very Amazing



## Batistabomb (Dec 7, 2007)

@ECHO OFF
title Folder Hide
if not exist readme_locker.txt goto readme
if EXIST "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" goto UNLOCK
if NOT EXIST Personal goto MDLOCKER
:CONFIRM
echo Are you sure you want to lock the 'Personal' folder*www.url1.in/cgi-bin/cgiproxy/nph-ssl.cgi/000010A/http/www.techtalkz.com/images/C1Dudez_Smilies/smilies/sad.gifY/N)
set /p "cho=>"
if %cho%==Y goto LOCK
if %cho%==y goto LOCK
if %cho%==n goto exit
if %cho%==N goto exit
echo Invalid choice. Try Again.
goto CONFIRM
:LOCK
ren Personal "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
attrib +h +s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
echo Folder locked
pause
goto exit
:UNLOCK
echo Enter password to unlock folder
set /p "pass= >" 
attrib -h -s "c:\windows\setup.ecr"
set /p oripass= < c:\windows\setup.ecr
attrib +h +s "c:\windows\setup.ecr"
if NOT %pass% == %oripass% goto FAIL
attrib -h -s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
ren "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" Personal
echo Folder Unlocked successfully
pause
goto exit
:FAIL
echo Invalid password....
echo If you forgot the password mail me:kpmsivachand@yahoo.com
pause
goto exit
:MDLOCKER
rem echo Enter the name for create a folder to hide:
rem set /p "name= >"
echo Enter the password for hide the 'Personal' folder:
set /p "msg=>"
del "c:\windows\setup.ecr"
cls
echo %msg% >> c:\windows\setup.ecr
attrib +h +s "c:\windows\setup.ecr"
md Personal
echo 'Personal' Folder created successfully ...
echo It is created in the current directory...
pause
goto exit
:readme
echo Readme file created....
echo Follow the procedure according to the readme_locker.txt
echo ================================================>> readme_locker.txt
echo Folderlocker 1.0 (Beta) * README FILE * Nov 22, 2007 >> readme_locker.txt
echo =============================================== >> readme_locker.txt
echo CONTENTS: >> readme_locker.txt
echo 1. What is Folderlocker? >> readme_locker.txt
echo 2. Steps >> readme_locker.txt
echo 3. Contacts >> readme_locker.txt
echo 1. What is Folderlocker? >> readme_locker.txt
echo ------------------------ >> readme_locker.txt
echo Folder locker is used for the protect a folder with a password. >>readme_locker.txt
echo 2. Steps >> readme_locker.txt
echo -------- >> readme_locker.txt
echo i.Enter the password for hide the 'Personal' folder >> readme_locker.txt
echo ii.Drag the files into 'Personal' folder to protect >> readme_locker.txt
echo iii.Run the folderlocker.exe again >> readme_locker.txt
echo iv.If you want to lock the folder hit 'y' or 'Y' Without Quotes >> readme_locker.txt
echo vi.If you want to retrieve the folder run the folderlocker.exe again >> readme_locker.txt
echo vii.Give the Correct password >> readme_locker.txt
echo 3. Contacts >> readme_locker.txt
echo ----------- >> readme_locker.txt
echo Yahoo!: *Link:* >> readme_locker.txt
echo Google: *Link:* >> readme_locker.txt
echo Note: >> readme_locker.txt
echo ----- >> readme_locker.txt
echo ============================================== >>readme_locker.txt
pause

:exit




Copy the above code and paste in notepad and save this as 
folderlocker.bat

1. Now double click on it which opens a readme_locker.txt file
2. Again double click on folderlocker.bat which now asks to enter the password, enter password, now you will see a folder created under named "personal"
3. Now copy all the contents you want to hide in this personal folder
4. Now again double click on folderlocker.bat which will asks to press y/n to hide the folder,press y
5. That's all you will see your personal folder is hidden completely, and also invisible if go to show hidden files and folders 
6. Later if you want to see the personal folder just click on folderlocker.bat
which asks to enter the password, enter it then you will find personal folder appears


----------



## redhat (Dec 9, 2007)

Excuse me...
This trick has been demonstrated a thousand times over on this Forum now!!!
Moreover, I have also created a small application that works on the same principle. So, please do search the forum before posting such OLD OLD Tricks.


----------



## kpmsivachand (Dec 9, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> @ECHO OFF
> title Folder Hide...
> 
> 6. Later if you want to see the personal folder just click on folderlocker.bat
> which asks to enter the password, enter it then you will find personal folder appears


 
I Think you are the techtalkz member


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 10, 2007)

yes iam also in techtalkz, are you ?


----------



## kpmsivachand (Dec 11, 2007)

I am also techtalkz member... Thats mine code


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 11, 2007)

really very very sorry dear, i request mods to delete this thread


----------



## kpmsivachand (Dec 11, 2007)

No Problem dear..... Leave as it is...


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey Batista, mention the source !! You were caught when Siva mentioned.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 11, 2007)

phreak0ut said:
			
		

> Hey Batista, mention the source !! You were caught when Siva mentioned.



i thought it's not neccessary to mention source for every thing, may be in technology and random news section , fine i will carry on here after


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 17, 2007)

nice 1.


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 17, 2008)

Thx


----------



## amit.sirsi (Apr 16, 2008)

hi, this works with only those who are new to computers.... i could recover the hidden files in less than half a minute...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Batista for sharing with me.


----------



## redhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Just use WinRAR and you are browsing your so called "LOCKED" folders...
This is a very very old trick... and people please do not bump such 1-2 yr olod threads.....


----------



## shashank_re (Jun 7, 2008)

I have locked a folder using this trick.But when i unlock it,i can only see the "Locker" folder and not the files in it  Where have my files gone?

Bump


----------

